# Nothin Matters 3-28 Cobia report



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, we finally got our first fish of the 2010 season and got the skunk out of the box. The morning was real slow and it was almost like fishing in the dark with all of the cloud cover. The sun decided to finally come out around 12:30 and we caught our fish at 1:30. It had a real good head and length but no shoulders or belly and ended up weighing 56.4 lbs at Outcast.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work captain. That stench can become over powering if not taken care of.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Jake and crew! We went 0 for 0 Saturday. Got beat up in the tower! Glad the oil pressure problem was a simple fix.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats Jake, glad yall were able to put one in the boat in less than ideal conditions.

Rob


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Job Jake ! I am sure that there will be plenty more to follow.



Jeff


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Jake!


----------



## Bologna Gravy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope you catch a boatload tomorrow. 

BG


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NICE COBE JAKE. I HOPE I GET A CHANCE TO GET OUT AFTER ONE SOON. RECESS DON'T HAVE A TOWER SO I'LL HAVE TO GET MY 10' A-FRAME AND SEE IF GENE WILL LET ME TIE IT DOWN IN THE FRONT OF THE BOAT!!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Good job, looking forward to seeing yall on the water..


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

dang.. nice one. I would think its a little cold for them creatures right now!


----------



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

Just Warming up!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work Jake!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

With all these reports who is the team to beat in outcasts month long tournement.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations Mr. Adams!!

Dale


----------

